# Clickspring" new one



## Larry$ (May 31, 2022)

For all of us that wish we could, Clickspring has just posted a new video.




One of these days, I've got to try free hand turning metal. (Full body armored of course.)


----------



## Just for fun (May 31, 2022)

That's pretty cool.   That guy does amazing work.


----------



## Winegrower (May 31, 2022)

I am as impressed with the video production as I am with his machining.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 31, 2022)

Makes me feel like I'm machining with and axe and shovel...


----------



## brino (May 31, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Makes me feel like I'm machining with and axe and shovel...



........and capturing it all on an etch-a-sketch! 

Brian


----------



## DavidR8 (May 31, 2022)

For the record, I do think I've graduated from an axe and shovel to a hatchet and garden trowel


----------



## Larry$ (May 31, 2022)

His recent video where he engraves the brass plate of the universe calculator is crazy good hand/eye control. Some 1mm high Greek writing!


----------

